# How often do you change your oil?



## JurusGomes (Oct 26, 2019)

I recently brought my 2010 A4 PP to the dealer with the intent to have the oil consumption recall process started as the little "oil level" bar was near the bottom after only putting on 1500~ miles. Little did I know that this bar was representative of only 1 quart, and not all 5 that are in the car. So basically I spent 90 dollars to have them replace a quart of oil. When it comes to putting your own oil in, do you just pop the hood and put the oil in when you've used about one quart?https://sarkariresult.onl/ Mobdro https://pnrstatus.vip/


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I have a long enough commute to make to to a 10,009 mike oil change

When topping off oil, pour a little bit at a time and recheck and repeat

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

